
Devuan 3.0.0 - trashburger
https://www.devuan.org/os/announce/beowulf-stable-announce-060120
======
NCommander
I'm happy to see this project going onward due to the fact that systemd
continues to be a giant sore that keeps entrenching on the entire stack. If
nothing else, it means that a usable Linux distro w/o systemd is viable.

Love it or hate it, choice is a good thing. They may be getting to the point
that I'd seriously look at it for a few non-essential production servers
running Debian and Ubuntu.

